# Heartworm prevention



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

*Can someone recommend a good heart worm preventative? Is there a good place you can recommend buying it on line? It`s my understanding that heart worms are transferred via mosquito bites and there are lots of skeeters down here in Florida... Any help is appreciated.*


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

First you need to have your dog heartworm tested. I do believe you will need a prescription for a heartworm preventative, but don't quote me. We use Iverhart or Heartguard. Both work great.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

I had him tested back in may..... think I should do it again?


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably wouldn't do any good, but the vet might require it to get the meds. The reason why it probably wouldn't do any good is since he wasn't protected the last few months IF he was bit by an infected mosquito, it takes up to 6 months to show up on a test.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Ivermectin works...it's a cattle and swine dewormer. You can buy it at your local farm supply store. If you're not comfortable with giving our dog a shot monthly, then this isn't ideal for you.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

heartguard plus for dogs just google it and 1000's of sites come up, make sure to get the right weight class for your dog though


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

For the price you'd pay for a 6mo supply of HeartGuard you could have a 2 year supply of injectible ivermectin. Just sayin...


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wingman said:


> For the price you'd pay for a 6mo supply of HeartGuard you could have a 2 year supply of injectible ivermectin. Just sayin...


Im not for sure if its true or not it may be B.S. so dont quote me but I have heard that if a dog does have heartworms and you shoot ivermectin then it could kill them. Like I said i have just heard that so i think its better safe than sorry.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Giving a dog that has heartworms any of the preventatives can cause death.

The problem with giving heartworm preventive to a heartworm positive dog results from the sudden death of large numbers of microfilaria. All those little worms dying at once create inflammation, possibly enough to cause anaphylactic shock. DEC (Filaribits) cannot ever be used in a heartworm positive dog. Other preventives, such as the ivermectin derivatives and milbemycin, kill the microfilaria more slowly and reduce the chance of reaction.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok first off you got the test in may then did nothing about putting the dogs are heartworm

If you are going to the same VET they may not run the test again but if you have changed VETS they will run the test again.

The products out are the following: (depends on what your VET carries)
*Company: Novartis
- Sentinel = heartworm, dewormer, flea pervention
- Interceptor = heartworm, dewomer (same product as Sentinel w/o flea product)

Company: Merial
- Heartgard Plus = heartworm, dewomer

Company: Virbac
- Iverhart Plus = heartworm, dewomer & gets tapeworms

Company: Pfizer Animal Health
- Revolution = heartworms, fleas, ticks and ear mites.*

I personally use Heartguard for my heartworm / Fleas & ticks I use Frontline 
I know I am covered very well with my dogs. But I hike alot with them so I make sure I am fully protected.


----------



## Cmorris56 (Jul 30, 2013)

Be careful with the ivermectin, very easy to overdose the dog. You would give it orally, not inject it. Look up your heart guard, you will see the amount is very very small. An overdose can kill. I buy my preventative from mega pets, austraila


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dont know who told you its easy to overdose buts thats just not the facts,

the facts are you have to give 30x's over reccommened doseage to 'start' 
seeing adverse reactions.

thats on the pamphlet nthat comes with it.


i'll let you in on another little secret,
they just recently found you can kill sarcoptic mange with ivermectin
givin daily for 30 days,
not sure what the dosage is tho


----------

